# Class rotary rakes vs Kuhn/Krone



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

I plan on purchasing a double rotary rake in the next 2-3 weeks. I was set on either a Krone 710T, or a Kuhn 6632, but a friend just suggested i check out Claas as well. The Claas seem to be less expensive, but I know nothing about their quality. Dealers of all three are at least a 1 1/2 hour drive away, as the dealerships left when the dairy farmers left my area. Just wondering what anyone thought of Claas quality compared to either Krone or Kuhn. The Claas models are the Liner 700 and 800 twin. I plan on taking a drive next week to see them all in person. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Have you matched them up spec to spec? I find it hard to believe Claas is less expensive but that could be in your area. Quality wise any of those brands would be good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have any first hand user experience with them but I can tell you from what I've seen, they appear to be very good units. Build quality is probably not as strong as Krone but about the same as Kuhn. I've had both Kuhn and Krone and both were very good....I expct the Claas would be as well, it really will probably come down to price and dealer.....my Krone dealer is a mom and pop and without a doubt the best when it comes to delivery and set up. Hth


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't seen a Claas in person, but I would think they would be as good as Krone or Kuhn. If you end up with a Krone watch the nut they have holding on the small wheel chassis underneath the rotor. They only have one nut with no pin or anything and those come loose. Get another nut the same size to lock it in and maybe use locktight. Or the whole chassis will fall off at some point (speaking from experience). At least this is how it is on mine. Maybe the 710T is different. The Kuhns design is a bit better there.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have an older Krone dual rotary rake and my friend has a newer kuhn dual rotary. Both are very good rakes. The krone is by and far heavier built. That being said. Both of them have no issues. Krone is becoming very popular in my area due to the durability of them to take abuse.


----------



## TJB (Jul 5, 2016)

We have a claas 880 profile. It is an older model and they have changed things on them since then. It's a good solid rake, no cracks in the frame or anywhere, but it is heavy. I haven't been around a Kuhn or krone to compare it to. We rake about everything with it, Alfalfa, grass, Sedangrass, oats and it does fine in all crops.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have both claas and krone equipment (Tedder and a rake) and I went to both dealers and put my hands on both brands as well as my local dealer has khun.

IMO krone and Claas are in pretty much the same playing both are way heavy built and appear higher quality then anything else on market least hay tool wise. Khun is a step below them.

Apples to apples here Class was a little more money but over all either brand will do you well and I've had no issues with either one


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I havr a single rotor claas 350 T. After covering over 3000 acres I have greased it. Changed oil in it once and replaced two out of the four tires. The tires wear out cause sometimes going down the highway the rake rocks side to side.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I have had a 650 twin for 10 years or so. I have done some work to it but it has been used hard. I would buy another, maybe a 750 twin.

All 3 brands are good machines but you will notice they have different mounting points for the gooseneck to the trailed rake. The claas is further forward, the kuhn further rears directly to front gearbox and the krone is in between. This will change how trailed rake responds to turns and steering input.

It's been a few years since I looked hard at the Krone but back then it had 3 teeth per arm on the front rotor and 4 per on the rear. Weird.


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

SVFHay, yes, Krone still has 4 tines/arm on the rear rake, 3/arm on the front. I have no clue why? Definitely weird! They have 13arms/ rotor, where Kuhn and Claas have 11. They all vary a few inches on rotor diameter. If a rotor diameter is say, 6" wider than another brand, does that mean it will rake 6" wider, or 3" wider, since on one side of the rotor it is dropping the hay off and not picking it up? Being new to rotary rakes, just curious how to do the math on that one. Glad to hear that Claas quality is at least up to par with Krone and Kuhn. Without dickering at all with the dealers, just looking at the first number they gave me, Krone and Kuhn are priced almost the same, while Claas is a significant amount less. I think Claas just has better incentive programs right now. I'll make a trip to go put my hands on them as soon as we have first cutting done, which should be next week. A good 2-3 weeks later than most years.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Six inches wider is six inches wider. They should list a working width and not just an overall rotor width.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would say if Claas is significantly cheaper then Krone or Kuhn I would go with the Claas. I'm an hour from 2 Krone dealers which for me is a lot since I'm used to dealers being 15 minutes away. So I've ordered parts from messicks.com. They are cheaper including shipping then one dealer an hour away. And that dealer has to order in parts anyways so there is no time savings. I haven't called the other dealer as they refused to even try and sell me a Krone rotary a few years ago and said they weren't good. So I might check if you can do online ordering of Claas parts or if the dealer can ship you parts direct.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Six inches wider is six inches wider. They should list a working width and not just an overall rotor width.


It's a struggle finding the width info your looking for. Some list working width, some list clean sweep, others list both. The claas I was looking at only listed working width of 17' so the rep had to do leg work to track down the clean sweep width. they should all list both it would make life easier.


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

I agree 100% IH. While I'm new to rotary rakes(have always had NH bar rakes), I'm experienced when it comes to fixing/researching equipment, and it has been a struggle to make sure I am comparing apples to apples. Claas has been the most difficult to find info on specs, but based on what others are saying, I shouldn't be afraid to buy one.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No brainier to me....Claas all the way. I like that lime green paint too....


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

I find this old post. I use A Kuhn GA6002. I make small squares and need to make two windrows. Apparently the new GA6632 fixed the uneven windrows. Any in put from the user's since this post?


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Brncntry112 said:


> SVFHay, yes, Krone still has 4 tines/arm on the rear rake, 3/arm on the front. I have no clue why? Definitely weird! They have 13arms/ rotor, where Kuhn and Claas have 11. They all vary a few inches on rotor diameter. If a rotor diameter is say, 6" wider than another brand, does that mean it will rake 6" wider, or 3" wider, since on one side of the rotor it is dropping the hay off and not picking it up? Being new to rotary rakes, just curious how to do the math on that one. Glad to hear that Claas quality is at least up to par with Krone and Kuhn. Without dickering at all with the dealers, just looking at the first number they gave me, Krone and Kuhn are priced almost the same, while Claas is a significant amount less. I think Claas just has better incentive programs right now. I'll make a trip to go put my hands on them as soon as we have first cutting done, which should be next week. A good 2-3 weeks later than most years.


The answer to why 4 tines on rear rake is. To handel the two into one windrow. All the extra weight can be managed.


----------

